# flynt's custom performance 840 watch out now



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

picked my 840 flynts custom performance brute up today added a power commander 5 and muzzy pro and duel intake snorkels :rockn::rockn::rockn:this mo fo is a beast if u want a badd a$$ brute send it his way and he will hook u up. this is without the duel snorkel bye the way


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

NICE numbers! One day, I'd like to be up there!

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool :rockn:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bigblackbf said:


> picked my 840 flynts custom performance brute up today added a power commander 5 and muzzy pro and duel intake snorkels :rockn::rockn::rockn:this mo fo is a beast if u want a badd a$$ brute send it his way and he will hook u up. this is without the duel snorkel bye the way


How much money for the engine work?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Glad you like the new found power !!! I love mine too, they are quite a beast.. The torque these things have is UNREAL !!! Amr did mine, him and Flynt are pretty tight.. They both build excellent motors.. N2Otorious, don't know about his but I've got roughly 4 grand in mine..


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

3650 for rebuild, power programmer, dual snorkel, dyno and tune out the door yah cant beat that


----------



## bigblackbf (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah shes a torque monster now


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Where is this guy located,anyone got a number for him


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

terry ms. 601-278-4402


----------

